
Show HN: Turn markdown files into a beautiful documentation hub - sidi
http://appbaseio.github.io/Docbase/
======
wingerlang
If you rely on the keyword "beautiful" maybe you should work on the
presentation. Because I am presented with some horribly "terminaly" blue
picture (actually, I mean the video) with some ASCII art.

At the bottom I see 3 screenshot. The first one is ok. The second one (Redis)
looks broken and the last one is the same (AirBnB).

------
sudosushi
Interesting project, but any reason you went for a nodejs build of jekyll?
Jekyll doesn't require sudo for npm, doesn't require dependences, like nodejs
in the first place, and would require very little setup. Even something like
octopress could have been used better here.

~~~
0942v8653
> Jekyll [...] doesn't require dependences

What? Doesn't it need Ruby and a bunch of gems? (I have been unable to install
it on Windows/msys2 properly because a dependency's native extensions won't
compile, so if there's an easier way I would like to know.)

Edit: or are you talking about serving the static, generated site? If so,
nevermind.

